# Shopsmith bradpoint drill bits.



## jhardesty82 (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought a used Shopsmith a couple years ago. It came with several attachments and accessories, one item was a set of brad point drill bits. I used them for the first time today. I got to tell you I was really impressed with them. The shopsmith is dated at the mid 80s. I am not sure if you can still buy the bits or if they would be the same quality, but I would definitely recommend them.


----------

